# upper or lower target issue



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

shooting NFAA 5 spots...Im dead on on the lower side and high when we flip the targets to the top then Im hitting high....still a 5 but a high five...i've just been using kentucky windage to solve it...does it sound like a form problem or what? thanks


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I's say you moving at your shoulders and arm and not at the waist.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

probably a good guess...i hardly move with my hips at all...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

bownrut09 said:


> shooting NFAA 5 spots...Im dead on on the lower side and high when we flip the targets to the top then Im hitting high....still a 5 but a high five...i've just been using kentucky windage to solve it...does it sound like a form problem or what? thanks


Yea i know I am really good to go on the bottom because I can bend at my waist to hold my T form. But when I go to the high target I have the bad habit of just lifitng my bow arm up which ruins my T, net result is I hit high, so then I aim low to compensate and get all screwed up. the fix is for me to learn how to bend at may waist backwards or shift my hips toward the target to hold my T constant. It's more work and I get lazy.


----------

